# Xiaomi Piston 3.0 Pics + Review



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi Guys, I recently got the Xiaomi Piston 3.0 from Mi.com, as a replacement for the Piston 2.0. whose eartips went bust and the others are not fitting well.

*i.imgur.com/RMb2f2h.jpg

*i.imgur.com/DUaOvUT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xHxu8wp.jpg

*i.imgur.com/oUa9J5x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/SFq7vmT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/viRh6qo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/XB9qxjT.jpg

*i.imgur.com/xROcY9H.jpg



*First impressions:*

*Packaging*: Exactly same as the Piston 2.0, however the rubber holder does not have the chocolate smell (very faint now). Now we have 3 eartips inside the case, large, small, extra small. Medium tips come pre installed. The rubber holder is not practical at all for carrying around, it would take a lot of time to wind and unwind the wires around it. I'd have preferred a pouch instead.

*  -7/10*

*Build quality*: Wire is the same Kevlar coated lightweight stuff. The housing is now a hybrid of plastic and metal. The plastic feels cheap and you can see joints in them. Not the best plastic housing I'd seen, however the metal is brushed. Overall design is good and bit more modern. The sets do not look like pistons any more, wonder why they still call it piston. The eartips are at best mediocre in quality. They are the same old cheap thin piece of rubber that came with the Piston 2.0. They provide very little friction, and takes time settling into the ear. Something I had taken granted while using my Soundmagic E10. Also they are very similar to the Piston 2.0 eartips, which broke within one year.

*  -7.5/10*

*Mic+Buttons:* The mic works really good, its clear but doesn't provide much noise cancellation. The buttons work well with my phone but probably does not work in some phones like HTC, Motorola (like Piston 2.0, need to test). Isolation is poor and sound leaks a bit. The controller+mic bit is now placed on the right wire, its more difficult to reach compared to the Piston 2.0, not sure whey took such a decision.

*  -7.5/10*

*Sound quality:* Before beginning this section I'd like to iterate that I do not believe in burn in. I believe in our minds getting used to the sound therefore making us feel that it is improving. With this in mind I'd dive into the sound quality. First of all the bass is loud, it’s a bit too much. Mids and Highs are okay. However there is always the shadow of the lows hanging over the entire soundstage. Every time the base kicks in, it feels as if the soundstage is lacking a bit of clarity. The vocals are clear but at sometimes, especially during the bass heavy sections they lose focus. Compared to the previous model the soundstage is wider and more neutral, but the lows feel a bit muffled.

*  -7/10*


*Overall: 7.5/10 (taking price as a factor)*

*My Overall impression: * Undoubtedly the best headset+mic under 1k, probably one of the best earphone for that price too. But it loses out to 2k+ earphones like Soundmagic E10, PL30 etc in terms of fit, comfort, isolation, clarity and separation. If you have the Piston 2.0 then here is no reason to upgrade unless you prefer the new looks. For others with a limited budget this is the best option.

*Note:*

1. My audio setup consists of LG G2, Laptop + FiiO Olympus 2 USB DAC.
2. For comparisons I have used – Soundmagic E10 and Audio Technica M50x.
3. For testing I have listened to – Daft punk (Digital love, One more time), Kraftwerk (The man machine), SHato & Paul Rockseek (Wonderfooled), Miho Fukuhara (Let it out), Fly Project (Toca Toca), Yiruma (A river flows in you) and some Daughtry tracks.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 28, 2015)

Spoiler






tkin said:


> Hi Guys, I recently got the Xiaomi Piston 3.0 from Mi.com, as a replacement for the Piston 2.0. whose eartips went bust and the others are not fitting well.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/RMb2f2h.jpg
> 
> ...





KZ ED9 is pretty well.
There is a hype all over Head Fi


----------



## Neo (Jul 28, 2015)

wow. How do i ask one for replacement? the left earpiece sounds slower than the right one in my pistons. How much time did it take for replacement?


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Neo said:


> wow. How do i ask one for replacement? the left earpiece sounds slower than the right one in my pistons. How much time did it take for replacement?


I didn't get replacement from xiaomi. I bought it as a replacement. Warranty was for 6 months.


----------



## dissel (Jul 28, 2015)

Excellent Review (Unbiased) & Picture...

Question, From where you got that knife & How Much ?


----------



## Raziel (Jul 28, 2015)

Cool knife.


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

dissel said:


> Excellent Review (Unbiased) & Picture...
> 
> Question, From where you got that knife & How Much ?


Somehow I was sure that the knife would get some attention 

Bought it from ebay india, around 300-400/- I think. The same model is available in amazon as well. Its a benchmade replica, quite sharp and so far free of rust.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> Somehow I was sure that the knife would get some attention
> 
> Bought it from ebay india, around 300-400/- I think. The same model is available in amazon as well. Its a benchmade replica, quite sharp and so far free of rust.



Bro, please provide a link for the knife, is possible


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

faraazbh said:


> Bro, please provide a link for the knife, is possible


Sure, right after I reach home. Cannot access ebay from office.


----------



## faraazbh (Jul 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> Sure, right after I reach home. Cannot access ebay from office.



hope you reach home soon, i'll order mine from office itlself


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

faraazbh said:


> hope you reach home soon, i'll order mine from office itlself


Sorry dude, I usually reach home after 10PM.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> Sorry dude, I usually reach home after 10PM.



even i need the link for that XD...


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

For all of you who like the knife: Camping Hiking Benchmade Folded Knifes NEW Design AND NEW Look Safety Tool | eBay

- - - Updated - - -

If it gets timed out search for 'benchmade knife' in ebay.


----------



## The Incinerator (Jul 30, 2015)

My observations are , its warm sounding , has refined laid back nature over the previous one. Has more details. Has a deeper soundstaging over the previous ones. Female vocals sound better , the female vocals has more presence. With this one Diana Krall and Norah Jones both sound good but Diana sounds better because of the warmth in the sound signature. The IEMs are not at all neutral and has a "v" curve. This time the Q slopes are cleaner! One word = Refined and Composed hence the resolved soundstage! 

Will trump IEMs costing Rs 5 K easily.


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> My observations are , its warm sounding , has refined laid back nature over the previous one. Has more details. Has a deeper soundstaging over the previous ones. Female vocals sound better , the female vocals has more presence. With this one Diana Krall and Norah Jones both sound good but Diana sounds better because of the warmth in the sound signature. The IEMs are not at all neutral and has a "v" curve. This time the Q slopes are cleaner! One word = Refined and Composed hence the resolved soundstage!
> 
> *Will trump IEMs costing Rs 5 K easily.*


For me, the Soundmagic E10 provides more cleaner and balanced sound.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> My observations are , its warm sounding , has refined laid back nature over the previous one. Has more details. Has a deeper soundstaging over the previous ones. Female vocals sound better , the female vocals has more presence. With this one Diana Krall and Norah Jones both sound good but Diana sounds better because of the warmth in the sound signature. The IEMs are not at all neutral and has a "v" curve. This time the Q slopes are cleaner! One word = Refined and Composed hence the resolved soundstage!
> 
> Will trump IEMs costing Rs 5 K easily.



Did u test KZ ED9.
A lot of hype.
Is it better than Pistons 3


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 30, 2015)

I previously used sony mh300ap (stock earphones of xperia z) loved the bass
 It's deep boomy tight when needed. I lost it later I bought xb 450 totalally disappointed cause of defect in model later bought ep630 creative based on reviews but bass is muddy dirty not deep.
Have to be lucky as well to buy a good bass earphones I think


----------



## ratul (Jul 31, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> My observations are , its warm sounding , has refined laid back nature over the previous one. Has more details. Has a deeper soundstaging over the previous ones. Female vocals sound better , the female vocals has more presence. With this one Diana Krall and Norah Jones both sound good but Diana sounds better because of the warmth in the sound signature. The IEMs are not at all neutral and has a "v" curve. This time the Q slopes are cleaner! One word = Refined and Composed hence the resolved soundstage!
> 
> *Will trump IEMs costing Rs 5 K easily*.



Really Really bold statement there, my VSD5 blows away my friend's Piston 3, my previous E10, my brother's E30 and VSD3. Haven't heard KZ though.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 1, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Did u test KZ ED9.
> A lot of hype.
> Is it better than Pistons 3



I havnt heard the Knowledge yet. So cant comment.




ratul said:


> Really Really bold statement there, my VSD5 blows away my friend's Piston 3, my previous E10, my brother's E30 and VSD3. Haven't heard KZ though.



That VSD5 s will put Rs 10K iems to shame! So no contest there.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 9, 2015)

Would be nice if you could compare the KZ ED9s and the KZ ED SEs to the Mi Piston 3 
  [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -

Is the KZ ATE available in India?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2015)

Where to buy KZ ED9 guyus ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 9, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Where to buy KZ ED9 guyus ?


Knowledge Zenith

The worst UI I had ever seen, but people say they work ok.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2015)

thanks a lot [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] guyu


----------



## Gollum (Aug 11, 2015)

I would choose sennheiser over this any day.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2015)

lower end sennheiser arent that great mr gollum guyu, i think Piston/KZ ED9/Cowon and ES18 are the only 4 reliable "good" In ear headphones under Rs 1000


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Just now the piston 2 jack broke off and is stuck in my moto g . thanks to Mumbai local...
This xiomi is truly is a Chinese sh1t...
The USB cable provided with the power bank also stopped working

It's just like any other Chinese product the only difference is marketing , good packaging

Bad build quality relatively cheap but good performance

Anyway will have to get piston 3 now.. ..
Coz of course vfm 

Is this better than piston 2...
I found pl11 better than piston 2


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2015)

Go for the new KZ ED9, im interested in that as well
most people are saying its better than Pistons 3


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Go for the new KZ ED9, im interested in that as well
> most people are saying its better than Pistons 3


Point to note that most of these people have not tested the Piston 3. Just saying.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Go for the new KZ ED9, im interested in that as well
> most people are saying its better than Pistons 3


It looks quite cheap and ugly..
Also risky to get a Chinese product from a lesser known third party seller


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Also if somebody asks what brand are those.. One cannot have a gleamy face and say these are from knowledge zone lol


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2015)

These two optionious ! I wish someone would post a detailed comparision, i m in need of a Rs 1000ish earphone as well, and both look buyworthy
also, [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION], is that website you linked reliable ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> These two optionious ! I wish someone would post a detailed comparision, i m in need of a Rs 1000ish earphone as well, and both look buyworthy
> also, [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION],* is that website you linked reliable ?*


I have no idea.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 11, 2015)

Also these Chinese stuff get good reviews as they are much cheaper over there... And great vfm

The tax shipping and what not almost double the price


----------



## kaz (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice review [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]. Willing to buy this one. Currently I'm using my 2 years old EP-630 which is going well, but I need one with a mic. 

How can I get one? It's showing out of stock. Do they have flash sales for these also?


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

kaz said:


> Nice review [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]. Willing to buy this one. Currently I'm using my 2 years old EP-630 which is going well, but I need one with a mic.
> 
> How can I get one? It's showing out of stock. Do they have flash sales for these also?


They do flash sales, but no registration required and it does not go out of stock in seconds like phones. It usually stays in stock for 2-3 days easy. Keep checking.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 11, 2015)

Guys what if we use comply eartips with Pistons 3?

Will the sound isolation problem get solved?


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys what if we use comply eartips with Pistons 3?
> 
> Will the sound isolation problem get solved?


Not sure, haven't tried. Check head fi.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Would be nice if you could compare the KZ ED9s and the KZ ED SEs to the Mi Piston 3
> [MENTION=146621]The Incinerator[/MENTION]
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com

not india but great price and aliexpress refunds mony if theres a dispute!


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
> 
> not india but great price and aliexpress refunds mony if theres a dispute!



Thanks! Seriously need you to review them!
Confused about Mi Piston 3 vs KZ ED9 vs KZ EDSE vs KZ ATE. Need good noise isolation.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Thanks! Seriously need you to review them!
> Confused about Mi Piston 3 vs KZ ED9 vs KZ EDSE vs KZ ATE. Need good noise isolation.


What is your budget?


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> What is your budget?



Around 1k; but really really need good noise isolation.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Thanks! Seriously need you to review them!
> Confused about Mi Piston 3 vs KZ ED9 vs KZ EDSE vs KZ ATE. Need good noise isolation.



Between the KZ ED 9 and Piston 3 , ill choose the Piston 3 anyday. The ED9 has serious build quality issue. Cheap is the word. The piston 3 is built like a tank and sound far more refined. ED9 lacks body weight and smoothness. I find its too forward sounding and bright. The Knowledge KZ ATE is a different thing altogether if you order one.

The one i will order very recently is the KZ Psychic ZN1(Copernicus)


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> The one i will order very recently is the KZ Psychic ZN1(Copernicus)



The KZ Psychic ZN1 (Copernicus) are too expensive! 

Since ED9 are out, should I buy the ATE or Piston 3? Sound isolation is important.
ATE will be more difficult and risky to order because I'll have to use Aliexpress.
Btw, on which site can I get the Piston 3 in India?


----------



## jackal_79 (Aug 12, 2015)

Techguy said:


> The KZ Psychic ZN1 (Copernicus) are too expensive!
> 
> Since ED9 are out, should I buy the ATE or Piston 3? Sound isolation is important.
> ATE will be more difficult and risky to order because I'll have to use Aliexpress.
> Btw, on which site can I get the Piston 3 in India?



I don't think it's available online india on flipkart or amazon, although it's selling on ebay india. Not sure how safe it is to buy from there. Here's a link:

Original Xiaomi MI Piston 3 2015 Headphone Earphone Headset With Remot MIC | eBay


----------



## Techguy (Aug 12, 2015)

jackal_79 said:


> I don't think it's available online india on flipkart or amazon, although it's selling on ebay india. Not sure how safe it is to buy from there. Here's a link:
> 
> Original Xiaomi MI Piston 3 2015 Headphone Earphone Headset With Remot MIC | eBay



It's sold out on Mi.com
1.6k is out of my budget.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2015)

Techguy said:


> The KZ Psychic ZN1 (Copernicus) are too expensive!
> 
> Since ED9 are out, should I buy the ATE or Piston 3? Sound isolation is important.
> ATE will be more difficult and risky to order because I'll have to use Aliexpress.
> Btw, on which site can I get the Piston 3 in India?



Brother you can safely order from this link I provided on the previous page.
It's the official KZ store in Aliexpress. Aliexpress is very safe,if you are not satisfied they will refund your money. I won't recommend a site if I have not used it myself.

The ZN1 s are in a different league altogether,hence saving up.Hope to get them soon. You can choose safely between the ATE or the Piston 3. Piston 3 are pretty sensitive to front ends (phones CD players etc etc) and the software you are using to play the music and the material used whether flac or mp3! I'm impressed.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 13, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Brother you can safely order from this link I provided on the previous page.
> It's the official KZ store in Aliexpress. Aliexpress is very safe,if you are not satisfied they will refund your money. I won't recommend a site if I have not used it myself.
> 
> The ZN1 s are in a different league altogether,hence saving up.Hope to get them soon. You can choose safely between the ATE or the Piston 3. Piston 3 are pretty sensitive to front ends (phones CD players etc etc) and the software you are using to play the music and the material used whether flac or mp3! I'm impressed.



Okay, so last Q; between ATE and Piston 3 which has better noise isolation? Won't go for the ED9 as you recommended.
 Audio source? Smartphone.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 13, 2015)

I think it's the ATE.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 13, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> I think it's the ATE.



Okay. Any other differences between ATE & Piston3?
I've read that the Piston3 is more balanced; ATE has enhanced bass.

Btw are they both easy to drive?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 15, 2015)

Both are easy to drive. Piston and ATE share a similar but not exactly same a sound signature. Both are dark and rich sounding. Bassy is good rather than tinny and bright as long as the Bass dsnt eat up the midrange or highs.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Bassy is good rather than tinny and bright as long as the Bass dsnt eat up the midrange or highs.



Very true. Still gotta decide on Piston3 vs ATE though


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 15, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Very true. Still gotta decide on Piston3 vs ATE though



Trust me , you won't go wrong with either!


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Both are easy to drive. Piston and ATE share a similar but not exactly same a sound signature. Both are dark and rich sounding. Bassy is good rather than tinny and bright as long as the Bass dsnt eat up the midrange or highs.





The Incinerator said:


> Trust me , you won't go wrong with either!



Yeah, both seem very good from what I've read. ATE is little more bassy than the Piston3. It now comes down to noise isolation, will buy which is better. 
Btw I asked an XDA user who has reviewed both (ATE & Piston3) which is better.
He said both are good, but P3 is more relaxed. Sound isolation depends on fit/ earbud selection, but P3 works better for him. 
You said the ATE. Puzzled.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 15, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Yeah, both seem very good from what I've read. ATE is little more bassy than the Piston3. It now comes down to noise isolation, will buy which is better.
> Btw I asked an XDA user who has reviewed both (ATE & Piston3) which is better.
> He said both are good, but P3 is more relaxed. Sound isolation depends on fit/ earbud selection, but P3 works better for him.
> You said the ATE. Puzzled.



Every and any IEM is totaly dependent on the fit in to the ear canal for its pro claimed sound quality. With earbud supplied with both the iems you will surely find your fit. Dont worry too much. Generally if you jog with IEMs there comes the requirement of a perfect tight fit or ear hooks. Piston 3 works great for me too but if you want a Knowledge get the ATE and not ED series which are crap(to me). every ear canal differs for me the ATE provided a better fit but that in no way undermines the piston 3s fit. From day 1 Im insisting on P3 s here but there are people who without hearing both have claimed ED 9 to be better and since then you wanted a Knowledge too,so I referred the best Knowledge thats the ATE and not ED series.
You wont go wrong with either.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 15, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Every and any IEM is totaly dependent on the fit in to the ear canal for its pro claimed sound quality. With earbud supplied with both the iems you will surely find your fit. Dont worry too much. Generally if you jog with IEMs there comes the requirement of a perfect tight fit or ear hooks. Piston 3 works great for me too but if you want a Knowledge get the ATE and not ED series which are crap(to me). every ear canal differs for me the ATE provided a better fit but that in no way undermines the piston 3s fit. From day 1 Im insisting on P3 s here but there are people who without hearing both have claimed ED 9 to be better and since then you wanted a Knowledge too,so I referred the best Knowledge thats the ATE and not ED series.
> You wont go wrong with either.



Yup, won't buy a Piston2, because of the overpowering bass. Many people tend to like overpowered bass, but that comes at the cost of smothering other frequencies, and makes it sound horrible.


----------



## kaz (Aug 15, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/h7o8uun.png

Added to cart and gone while checking out


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 16, 2015)

kaz said:


> *i.imgur.com/h7o8uun.png
> 
> Added to cart and gone while checking out


Bad luck, bro!!!


----------



## Techguy (Aug 19, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Every and any IEM is totaly dependent on the fit in to the ear canal for its pro claimed sound quality. With earbud supplied with both the iems you will surely find your fit. Dont worry too much. Generally if you jog with IEMs there comes the requirement of a perfect tight fit or ear hooks. Piston 3 works great for me too but if you want a Knowledge get the ATE and not ED series which are crap(to me). every ear canal differs for me the ATE provided a better fit but that in no way undermines the piston 3s fit. From day 1 Im insisting on P3 s here but there are people who without hearing both have claimed ED 9 to be better and since then you wanted a Knowledge too,so I referred the best Knowledge thats the ATE and not ED series.
> You wont go wrong with either.



How are the eartips on the ATE? They look different (very thick) compared to the normal thin rubber flexible tips. Are they really different?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 19, 2015)

They are just fine. I prefer triple flanges of my etymotics but they do great too.


----------



## kaz (Aug 21, 2015)

Bought one


----------



## Techguy (Aug 21, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> They are just fine. I prefer triple flanges of my etymotics but they do great too.



Piston 3 are in stock on Mi India. gotta decide quickly between them and ATEs.

- - - Updated - - -



The Incinerator said:


> They are just fine. I prefer triple flanges of my etymotics but they do great too.



Okay, Piston 3 are in stock, as are the KZ ATE's, but Piston 3 are ~50% more expensive. 
Last Q here:
I listen mostly to electronic music (need bass, but not overpowering); need good isolation (as you said it depends on tips and fit). Needs to be comfortable (will be using for an hour, will depend on tips again).
Is it worth paying Rs.999 for Piston3 over ~Rs.700 for ATE?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 21, 2015)

Piston 3 s are ultra worth the Rs 999 paid. They sound as good as a Rs 5K iem. But the only place they falter with a over Rs 5K iem is vocal expressiveness .


----------



## Techguy (Aug 21, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 s are ultra worth the Rs 999 paid. They sound as good as a Rs 5K iem. But the only place they falter with a over Rs 5K iem is vocal expressiveness .



I know it's not a good question, but should I buy them instead of the ATE?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2015)

Ordered two 

- - - Updated - - -



Techguy said:


> I know it's not a good question, but should I buy them instead of the ATE?



Check joker's review:
Xiaomi Piston 3 Review | The Headphone List


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2015)

Techguy said:


> I know it's not a good question, but should I buy them instead of the ATE?



You can buy either,you won't regret.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 22, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 s are ultra worth the Rs 999 paid. They sound as good as a Rs 5K iem. But the only place they falter with a over Rs 5K iem is vocal expressiveness .



Buy the Piston 3 instead of ATE ? Need good noise isolation using the respective *stock* eartips.


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Buy the Piston 3 instead of ATE ? Need good noise isolation using the respective *stock* eartips.



Can only comment on the sound quality...... Noise isolation and fit differs from person to person.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 22, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Can only comment on the sound quality...... Noise isolation and fit differs from person to person.



P3 is balanced, ATE has enhanced bass; ATE fits you better with stock buds (noise isolation)?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2015)

Techguy said:


> P3 is balanced, ATE has enhanced bass; ATE fits you better with stock buds (noise isolation)?



You've got to decide what is your priority. Make it fast before P3 runs outta stock again.


----------



## Techguy (Aug 22, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> You've got to decide what is your priority. Make it fast before P3 runs outta stock again.



Priority is noise isolation.
Pls confirm:
P3 is balanced, ATE has enhanced bass; ATE fits you better with stock buds (noise isolation)?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 22, 2015)

ATE does sound a bit more bassy over the Pistons since its warm and dark hence the enhancement. The extensions are good too.
I don't have any issue with either in fit and noise isolation. But since everyone has different ear canal structure I won't be able to comment how it will fit you and provide noise isolation. 
If you buy both it will cost you Rs 1680. My advise get both!


----------



## Techguy (Aug 22, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> ATE does sound a bit more bassy over the Pistons since its warm and dark hence the enhancement. The extensions are good too.
> I don't have any issue with either in fit and noise isolation. But since everyone has different ear canal structure I won't be able to comment how it will fit you and provide noise isolation.
> If you buy both it will cost you Rs 1680. My advise get both!



Hahaha! Can't get both. Which isolates better for you? 
Think: local noisy bus. would they isolate well or will i have to pump up the volume?


----------



## 100रभ (Aug 22, 2015)

How do they compare with sound magic es18


----------



## 100रभ (Aug 23, 2015)

Which one will be good for me ?
Piston 3 or KZ Ate/ED8/ED9
Pls explain the differences..
Want clarity,bass, and durability


----------



## deathblade (Aug 23, 2015)

Can any1 provide me the link for piston 3?


----------



## The Incinerator (Aug 23, 2015)

deathblade said:


> Can any1 provide me the link for piston 3?




Mi In-Ear Headphones - Mi India


----------



## deathblade (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## digyourpc (Aug 23, 2015)

Just ordered piston 3 from mi.com. But, I wish these were in stock when I ordered sennheiser cx 3.00 from amazon.


----------

